# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Aνδρος [Βαρβάρα Τσέπα, Σοφία Τόγια - Andros, Varvara Tsepa, Sophia Togia, Sagitta]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Andros_ of _Togias Line_
(I apologize but I do not recall where I got it)

Andros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από εμάς την βρήκες, την είχε ανεβάσει *εδώ* ο polykas.

Μόνο που το καράβι εικονίζεται ως ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Διαπούλη. Για τον Τόγια είχε ταξιδέψει νωρίτερα ως ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ.

Για να τα πιάσουμε με τη σειρά, είχε ναυπηγηθεί σαν θαλαμηγός το 1908. Ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1948 ως ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ αγορασμένο 50-50% από το Ι.Τόγια και τον Ε.Τσέπα. Το 1950 ο Τόγιας πούλησε το 50% στον Τσέπα και το πλοίο μετανομάστηκε ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ.

Κατόπιν το πήρε ο Διαπούλης και το μετανόμασε σε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ.
Πήγε για διάλυση κάπου μεταξύ 1965 και 1967 κάνοντας το ένα από τα μακροβιότερα ακτοπλοϊκά μας. 

Στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή αναφέρει τα παρακάτω και παραθέτει και ένα σκίτσο:




> Α/Π «¶ΝΔΡΟΣ». 
> 
> Ήταν ανδριώτικης πλοιοκτησίας. Ήταν κομψό πλοίο, κάτω των 1000 τόνων και ταχύτητας περί τα 12 μίλια. Είχε πλώρη κάθετη (μπαλτάς), ήταν βαμμένο μαύρο με κίτρινα υψηλά άλμπουρα και κίτρινη και άσπρη τσιμινιέρα, υψηλή και μεγάλη. Εξακολούθησε να κάνει τη γραμμή της Σύρου και μετά την πώληση και τη μετονομασία του σε «Βαρβάρα Τσέπα». Είχε μία προπέλα και παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή. Εξυπηρέτησε τις γραμμές για μερικά χρόνια εντός της δεκαετίας του 50. Δεν εθεωρείτο καλοτάξιδο και εδυσκολεύετο στις μανούβρες μέσα στο λιμάνι.
> 
> Andros.jpg




Και για επίλογο έχουμε το πλάνο με τη μπορού του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ -όπως μας είπε ο esperos- να σφυρίζει στα πρώτα δεύτερα από *αυτό* το βιντεο που υπέδειξε ο paroskayak.

----------


## Ellinis

Και κάποια στοιχεία για τα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου, τότε που ναυπηγήθηκε ως θαλαμηγός του Δούκα του Valencay !




> The first known powered vessels built by Camper & Nicholsons were three steam yachts of around 50’ launched in 1872. From that point onwards the drive for bigger and better steam yachts was relentless, reaching its zenith just after the turn of the century with three magnificent vessels – *Sagitta*, *Miranda* and *Marynthea*. Sagitta was 211’ long and was launched in 1908 for the Duc De Velancay, whilst Miranda was 206’ and was built for Lord Leith of Fyvie in 1909. The last was Marynthea, also 211’, built for J H Mason in 1911.
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.cnyachting.com/en/company/history_full.html


To Marynthea που αναφέρει δεν είναι άλλο από το "δικό μας" ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ / ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedule of _Andros_ on June 19, 1952

19520619 Andros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι άλλη μια φωτο του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, με εκλεκτή παρέα: το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ, 2 από τα τετράδυμα και στο βάθος αριστερά πρέπει να είναι το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ (κρίνοντας από το χρώμα κυρίως)

παρατηρείστε πλώρη, ο ορισμός της έκφρασης "πλώρη μπαλτάς". Από τα λίγα πρώην γιότ που δεν είχε την πλώρη κλίπερ.

andros.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικές εκδόσεις ΟΛΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Sophia Togia's_ schedule on April 17, 1948

19480417 SofiaT Karystos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of _Andros_ of _Diapoulis_ in Tenos in the 1950s.


tenos Andros 1950.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για να τα πιάσουμε με τη σειρά, είχε ναυπηγηθεί σαν θαλαμηγός το 1908. Ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1948 ως ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ αγορασμένο 50-50% από το Ι.Τόγια και τον Ε.Τσέπα. Το 1950 ο Τόγιας πούλησε το 50% στον Τσέπα και το πλοίο μετανομάστηκε ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ.


Φαινεται οτι το πλοιο ειχε αυτο το ονομα ηδη το 1949.  Εδω βλεπουμε χειμωνιατικα δρομολογια του *Βαρβαρα Τσεππα* την εβδομαδα της 11ης Δεκεμβριου 1949

19491211   all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολλα ταξιδια στις αγονες γραμμες. Εδω στις 3 Δεκεμβριου 1954

19541203 sched1.jpg
19541203 sched2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ανδρος* το Διαπουλη μαυρο στο τελος της ζωης του στην περιοδο 1963−65. Ειναι απο την συλλογη του Κασιου φωτογραφου Αντωνιο Σοιλη και εμφανιζονται στην  ιστοσελιδα του http://kasosfotossoilis.blogspot.com...1974_3054.html

Andros.jpg
Andros3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ξεφυλλίζοντας κάποια παλιά τεύχη του "Εφοπλιστή" έπεσε το μάτι μου σε μια φωτογραφία που προερχεται από το National Geographic. Για την αναγνώριση του πλοίου ζητούσαν τη "βοήθεια του κοινού", και εικάζαν πως είναι τούρκικο.
Όχι και άδικα μιας και τα σινιάλα του έμοιαζαν με αυτά της τουρκικής κρατικής εταιρείας. Όμως στην πραγματικότητα το καράβι είναι το ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ, με τα σινιάλα του Τσέπα.

Tsepa.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ξεφυλλίζοντας κάποια παλιά τεύχη του "Εφοπλιστή" έπεσε το μάτι μου σε μια φωτογραφία που προερχεται από το National Geographic.   Όμως στην πραγματικότητα το καράβι είναι το ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ, με τα σινιάλα του Τσέπα.
> 
> Tsepa.jpg


 
H φωτογραφία είναι ντοκουμέντο, και γιατί δείχνει τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου στην ανατολική της είσοδο (Ίσθμια), όπου εκτός από το φάρο και μια κατασκευή σαν τολλ (μάλλον ταβερνάκι και τότε), δεν υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο. Ούτε καν η παλιά κατασκευή που στεγάζει ακόμα και σήμερα το λιμεναρχείο Ισθμίων.   Απολύτως τίποτα.  Εαν φαινόταν η άλλη άκρη του ανοίγματος, θα βλέπαμε εαν υπήρχε η μαρίνα και ο κλασικός γερανός (σε σχήμα συνδετήρα) που καθάριζε τη διώρυγα.
Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι είναι τραβηγμένη τα πολύ πρώτα χρόνια του '60, μπορεί και νωρίτερα....  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε καπετάν αντρέα, η φωτογραφία είναι ακόμη πιο παλιά, μιας και το καράβι ταξίδεψε με αυτό το όνομα τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια ως το 1950.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ



----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε Κωστα

Εισαι απιθανος!!!  Καλος οχι μονο στις καταδυσεις αλλα και στην επιφανεια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια απο τις σπανιες ανακοινωσεις του Διαπουλη για τα δρομολογια το *Ανδρος*, εδω απο τις 20 Ιουνιου 1954. Στο Δωδεκανησιακο δρομολογιο λειπει μονο η Νισυρος. Μερικες φορες το *Ανδρος* συνεχιζε μετα την Ροδο για Χαλκη, Κασο, Καρπαθο. Εγω δεν θυμαμαι κανενα απο τα μεγαλα επιβατηγα να πηγαινει μεχρι το Καστελλοριζο.  Θυμαμαι μονο τα μικρα πλοια Δωδεκανησου να κανουν αυτο το ταξιδι

19540620 Andros.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ πρυμνοδετημένο με μια οικογένεια να ποζάρει πρωτού αποχαιρετήσει κάποιους που θα έφευγαν με το καράβι

sophia togia 1000.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα ντοκουμεντα που ηρθαν μ' αυτη την καρτα, παρουσιαζουν το γιωτ *Sagitta* σαν το γιωτ του δουκος de Valencay... Αν ειναι αληθεια, τοτε αυτο ηταν το *Ανδρος* γυρω στο 1910..  

Παντως η συγκριση με το αδελφο του πλοιο/γιωτ *Marynthea* (το μεταγενεστερο *Μαριλενα*) οπως εμφανιζεται εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=43 σαν *Πατρις*) παρουσιαζει ωρισμενα κοινα χαρακτηριστικα

Εμενα παντως μου φαινεται παραξενο. Αρη, Αλεξανδρε, τι λετε;

Sagitta.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό ήταν το SAGITTA έτσι όπως ναυπηγήθηκε. Αργότερα - ως θαλαμηγός και πάλι - μετασκευάστηκε βάφτηκε μαύρη και απέκτησε ένα επιπλέον κατάστρωμα, ενώ πιθανώς και να επιμηκύνθηκε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aυτό ήταν το SAGITTA έτσι όπως ναυπηγήθηκε. Αργότερα - ως θαλαμηγός και πάλι - μετασκευάστηκε βάφτηκε μαύρη και απέκτησε ένα επιπλέον κατάστρωμα, ενώ πιθανώς και να επιμηκύνθηκε.



Ευχαριστω. Αυτο εξηγει την διαφορα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο

Απο την καταστροφη των σεισμων του Αυγουστου 1953. Κεφαλληνια
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...824&thid=14196


Ποιο ναναι αυτο το ασπρο; Μηπως το *Ανδρος* (που ξερουμε οτι βρισκοταν εκει τοτε). Παντως δεν ειναι ουτε το *Πινδος* ουτε το *Γλαρος*. Το *Λουτσιντα* πηγε στην Σαβονα το 1952.  Πιθανως το *Ιτεα*; Το *Κωστακης Tογιας*; Αλλα ασπρο;

Arg.jpg


http://www.ermisnews.gr/index.php/af...arthquake-1953




> *Πέμπτη 13 Αυγούστου*
> Η πρώτη ουσιαστική βοήθεια φτάνει το πρωΐ της Πέμπτης με τα πλοία "*Κωστάκης Τόγιας*" και "*Γλάρος*" και περιλαμβάνει υγειονομικό και χειρουργικό υλικό μαζί με γιατρούς και νοσοκόμες. Μαζί τους και οι απεσταλμένοι του αθηναϊκού τύπου Ελένη Βλάχου, Λάμπρος Κορομηλάς και Αλέκος Σακελάριος. Στο πλοίο επιβαίνει και ο έτερος βουλευτής του νησιού Διον. Καρρέρ.
> ...........
> 
> 
> Το πρωΐ φτάνει στη Ζάκυνθο το αρματαγωγό Αλφειός με σκηνές, εφόδια και φαρμακευτικό υλικό. Μία διμοιρία του Μηχανικού αναλαμβάνει την κατεδάφιση των καιόμενων κατοικιών. 'Ενα ακόμα επιταγμένο πλοίο, το *ΑΝΔΡΟΣ*, έρχεται και παραλαμβάνει τραυματίες. Με το πλοίο έρχεται και ο τότε 'Εφορος βυζαντινών αρχαιοτήτων Μανώλης Χατζηδάκης, που προσπαθεί να διασώσει ότι μπορεί από τα ερείπια των εκκλησιών. Λίγη ώρα αργότερα έρχεται το αμερικάνικο οπλιταγωγό Ροκπριντζ με υγειονομικό υλικό, τρόφιμα και μηχανήματα διανοίξεως. Νεοζηλανδοί στρατιώτες αναλαβάνουν το δύσκολο έργο της περισυλλογής των νεκρών. Ανοίγουν το δρόμο κατά μήκος του ποταμιού του Αγίου Χαραλάμπη μέχρι το κεντρικό νεκροταφείο. Στην είσοδο του νεκροταφείου δημιουργούν τον πρώτο μαζικό τάφο. Εκεί ρίχνονται τα πρώτα περισυλλεγέντα πτώματα.
> .........
> 
> *Τετάρτη 19 Αυγούστου*
> ...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Στα Πηγάδια Καρπάθου, μάλλον τα πρώτα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του 1960...
DSC00703.jpg

Πηγή: Κάδρο καφετζή στα Πηγάδια (γι'αυτό και το φως που αντανακλάται στη φωτο).

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό το εύρημα καπετάν αντρέα! 
Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ με τα κουρμπαριστά πλωριά καταστρώματα... και τις -λίγο πολύ- μόνιμες σκουριές στην πλώρη του!

πολύ ευχαριστούμε 8)

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

...και άλλη μία από την υπέροχη συλλογή του καφενείου... Εννοείται ότι ο εικονιζόμενος προβλήτας αποτελεί ένα μικρό μόνον τμήμα (το αρχικό)   αυτού που υπάρχει σήμερα, στην ίδια βέβαια θέση...

DSC00705.jpg


Αφιερωμένη στον Ellinis  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το καφενειο με τους θησαυρους!!!Ευχαριστουμε καπεταν αντρεα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια διαφημιση δρομολογιων στην Χιο και Μυτιληνη σαν *ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ* στις 28 Απριλιου 1948


19480428 Sophia Togias.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Για πολλα χρονια π0λοιαρχος του α/π ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ηταν ο Αλεκος Παππας μεχρι και το τελευταιο του ταξιδι. Η γεφυρα του ηταν πολυ λιτη με ενα τιμονι με αλυσιδα που οταν βρισκοσουν στο καπνιστηριο α θεσης κατω απο τη γεφυρα ακουγες το χαρακτηριστικο ηχο και μια πυξιδα, ο δε τηλεγραφος λογω καποιας καμπινας που ειχε προστεθει δεν πηγαινε στο αναποδα

----------


## Ellinis

Kαλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας αγαπητέ Βαγγέλη. 
Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενδιαφέρουσα περιγραφή της γέφυρας του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ!

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα αγαπητοι φιλοι εχουμε να πουμε πολλα για τα ιστορικα αυτα σκαρια που γνωρισα και δεν εσβησαν ποτε απο τη μνημη μου.
Καπεταν Ανδρεα με τις φωτογραφιες του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ με εφερες  πολυ πισω  στα μαθητικα μου χρονια. Καθε Κυριακη 7 το πρωι το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ αναχωρουσε απο Ζακυνθο για Λυξουρι Αργοστολι ο πατερας μου ηταν πρακτορας του πλοιου κι εγω λογω της αργιας τις περισοτερες φορες  πηγαινα στη Κεφαλονια και γυριζα στην επιστροφη τις 5 το απογευμα. Με τον πλοιαρχο Αλεκο Ππαππα ειχα αποκτησει οικιοτητα και πηγαινα παντα στη γεφυρα.Τι να πρωτοθυμηθω  απο αυτο το καραβι, ταξιδευε αθορυβα και χωρις κραδασμους η ταχυτητα του μετα τη μετατροπη σε πετρελαιο ηταν 13,5 αμα ηταν καθαρο επιανε τα 14. Ο καπεταν Αλεκος εδινε εντολη στη μηχανη με τον τηλεγραφο που δεν πηγαινε στο αναποδα, δυο κτηπηματα ηταν  προσω και τεσσερα ηταν αναποδα οι υπολοιπες κινησεις γινοταν απο τα χωνια [φωναγωγους] τους λεγανε τοτε. Ημια ελικα το δυσκολευε στη μανουβρα γιαυτο χρειαζοταν στη πρυμνη βαρκα για να παιρνει το βιλαι και ακολουθως με το βυραρισμα του καβου να ερχεται στο ντοκο.
Οι καμπινες  Αης και Βης θεσης ηταν ολες σχεδον  λιγο πανω απο την ισαλο γραμμη κι ομως ολα αυτα τα χρονια δεν  εγινε το παραμικρο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

File Vaggeli

Se euxaristoume para poly gia oles autes tis proswpikes anamnhseis pou anebazoun to epipedo suzhthshs autou tou Forum!!!!!

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

ευχαριστω με τη σειρα μου φιλε Nickolas Peppas 
Λογω της δουλειας του πατερα μου αλλα και των λοιπων μελων της οικογενειας μου γνωρισα απο κοντα πλοια εκεινης της εποχης που εκαναν λαμπρη καριερα στην ακτοπλοια, που ταξεδεψαν για 50 και 60 χρονια και εφυγαν χωρις να αφησουν πισω τους το παραμικρο δυσαρεστο.Επισης και πολλους καπεταναιους που τα κυβερνησαν, γιαυτο εχουμε να πουμε πολλα.

----------


## Ellinis

Aγαπητέ Βαγγέλη, η περιγραφή του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ που μας χάρισες, έδωσε ξανά πνοή σε αυτό το ιστορικό σκαρί.
Ένα καραβάκι ούτε καν 60 μέτρα, αλλά που ταξίδεψε παληκαρίσια σε όλες τις δύσκολες θάλασσες του Αιγαίου και του Ιονίου χωρίς να προβληματίζεται ή να προβληματίζει.

Σήμερα είχα τη χαρά να το δω στις φωτογραφίες της έκθεσης "Αρόδο" που γίνεται αυτές τις ημέρες στην Αθήνα.
Με την άδεια του Γιάννη Μαμάη, που την επιμελήθηκε, ανεβάζω και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στο Γαύριο, μέσα από το φακό του πάντα εξαιρετικού φωτογράφου Σπύρου Μελεντζή.

andros.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια φιλε Ellinis. Ειναι  τους πρωτους μηνες που αγοραστηκε το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ απο τον Νικο Διαπουλη διοτι αμεσως   ξηλωσε τη  μιση κουπαστη απο τη μεση και πισω ππου ηταν καγκελο και την εκανε ολη από ξυλο.Στη Ζακυνθο εγινε το αγαπημενο καραβι του κοσμου, με τους σεισμους του 1953 εκτος απο τους τραυματιες για τους οποιους ηταν επιταγμενο γεμισε με ταλαιπωρημενους κατοικους που εχοντας χασει ολο τους το βιος ζητουσαν  καποια εστω και προσωρινη διεξοδο.
Ο Νικος Διαπουλης εδωσε εντολη στον πλοιαρχο να ανοιξουν ολες οι καμπινες και να μοιραστουν τροφιμα  φαγητο και οτιδηποτε χρειαζοταν οι σεισμοπαθεις χωρις καμια απολυτως επιβαρυνση.
Το Α/Π ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ταξιδευσε στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κεφαλλονιας απο το 1947 εως το 1962 ανελλιπως χωρις καθυστερησεις λογω καιρου και αλλων αιτιων. Η εσωτερικη εικονα του πλοιου ηταν σε ακρα   αντιθεση με την εξωτερικη [σκουριες στη πλωρη απο τις αγγυρες  παραμαλημενο βαψιμοκ.λ.π] Δυο πολυτελεστατα σαλονια [τραπεζαρια καπνιστηριο  απο καρυδια με σιδερενιους ανεμιστηρες επισης δικλινες και τετρακλινες καμπινες καθως και εξη καμπινες ΛΟΥΞ με διπλο κρεβατι νιπτηρα τουαλετα  στη πρωτη θεση. Αλλα δυο σαλονια και καμπινες συνολικα 130 κλινων ειχε στη Δευτερη θεση.Υπαρχει μια παλια ελληνικη ταινια ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΕΜΩΝ με τον Γιωργο Φουντα με πρωταγωνιστη στη κυριολεξια το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ  που δυστυχως η ΕΡΤ επαψε να προβαλλει. Το καραβακι αυτο αγαπηθηκε οσο κανενα αλλα εδω στη Ζακυνθο και την εποχη εκεινη επικρατουσε το σλογκαν' 'ΠΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ  ΟΥΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΠΟΥΛΗ'

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ο  φιλος βαγγελις   ροκκος    ξετυλιγοντας  το κουβαρι των αναμνησεων του  συμβαλλει τα μεγιστα και εμπλουτιζει με ανεκτιμητα στοιχεια τα  Ιστορικα θεματα του Φορουμ._
_Κυριε Ροκκο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!   _

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετική η περιγραφή από τον φίλτατο Βαγγέλη Ρόκκο!

Μήπως γνωρίζεις αν με την αποδρομολόγηση του από την γραμμή του Ιονίου το 1962, το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε οριστικά ή συνέχισε σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή;

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου  Κεφαλλονιας αντικατασταθηκε απο το ΕΛΛΑΣ.  Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ συνεχισε για ενα εξαμηνο περιπου στη γραμμη  Πατρα Σαμη  Λευκαδα Πρεβεζα Κερκυρα που αντικατεστησε το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ, και  Αγιο Νικολαο Σητεια Χαλκη Κασο Καρπαθο Ροδο  οπου Οκτωβριο γυρω στο 1963 αν θυμαμαι καλα παροπλιστηκε και στη συνεχεια πουληθηκε για σκραπ.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη. Δηλαδή το μαύρο χρώμα που το είδαμε να έχει ως ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στις φωτογραφίες της Καρπάθου (σελίδα 1) το πήρε στο τέλος της καριέρας του;

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αναμνηση απο το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ εχει μεινει ενα παμπαλαιο ραδιοππικαπ που ειχε δωρησει ο πλοιοκτητης Νικος Διαπουλης στον παππου μου. Τωρα θα κοιταξω να βρω καποιον να μου φτιαξει το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ σε μοντελακι.




> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη. Δηλαδή το μαύρο χρώμα που το είδαμε να έχει ως ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στις φωτογραφίες της Καρπάθου (σελίδα 1) το πήρε στο τέλος της καριέρας του;


Nai file Ellinis tous telefteous 8 mines prin ton paroplismo tou

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........
> Στη Ζακυνθο εγινε το αγαπημενο καραβι του κοσμου, με τους σεισμους του 1953 εκτος απο τους τραυματιες για τους οποιους ηταν επιταγμενο γεμισε με ταλαιπωρημενους κατοικους που εχοντας χασει ολο τους το βιος ζητουσαν  καποια εστω και προσωρινη διεξοδο.
> Ο Νικος Διαπουλης εδωσε εντολη στον πλοιαρχο να ανοιξουν ολες οι καμπινες και να μοιραστουν τροφιμα  φαγητο και οτιδηποτε χρειαζοταν οι σεισμοπαθεις χωρις καμια απολυτως επιβαρυνση.
> .........


Το *Ανδρος* βρισκοταν στον χωρο των σεισμων Κεφαλληνιας του 1953 και βοηθησε και αυτο

Εδω 11 Αυγουστου 1953

19530811 Andros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, αυτή τη φορά σε εορτασμό της Μεγαλόχαρης στην Τήνο.

Τελικά η μόνιμη σκουριά στα όκια βοηθάει στην ταυτοποίηση του πλοίου.

Image1.jpg
Απο το φωτογραφικό αρχείο των Αφών Μεγαλοοικονόμου.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πολυ σωστα. Διοτι μετα το βαψιμο λογω της μιας  προπελας για να γυρισει δεξια η αριστερα φουντο η αγκυρα προσω η μηχανη δεξια η αριστερα το τιμονι τεντωμα της καδενας  στη μασκα και νατη η σκουρια.
Το θρασυτατο ΑΝΔΡΟΣ εκανε δυο η τρια δρομολογια στο Πριντεζι  αντι του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ ο καπετανιος ειπε στον Διαπουλη να του βαλει λιγη μπογια, και του απαντησε οτι νυχτα θα πας δεν σε βλεπουν.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ασπρο καραβι διπλα απο το αποβατικο   στη φωτο απο  τους σεισμους του 1953 στη Κεφαλλονια ειναι το ΚΑΛΥΔΩΝ που εκτελουσε δρομολογια Πατρα Κρυονερι.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το θρασυτατο ΑΝΔΡΟΣ εκανε δυο η τρια δρομολογια στο Πριντεζι αντι του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ ο καπετανιος ειπε στον Διαπουλη να του βαλει λιγη μπογια, και του απαντησε οτι νυχτα θα πας δεν σε βλεπουν.


Aπίθανη η απάντηση του Διαπούλη! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ προ του πολεμου*

Οπως αναφεραμε και προηγουμενα το *ΑΝΔΡΟΣ* ξεκινησε σαν το γιωτ *SAGITTA* που κατασκευασθηκε στην Αγγλια απο την Camper & Nicholson του Gosport με καθελκυση στις 20 Φεβρουαριου 1908 και παραλαβη τον Αυγουστο 1908.

Το πλοιο φαινεται οτο ειχε μεγαλη ιστορια σε σημειο που ενα βιβλιο περιλαμβανει ολοκληρη αναλυση του: G. H. P. Muhlhauser, Small craft, John Lane, London, 1920

http://books.google.com/books?id=MQE...son%22&f=false

Και εκει το πλοιο μας παρουσιαζεται σε 92 σελιδες (σελιδες 22 με 114). Κατα το βιβλιο (σελ 22), ειχε 750 τοννους και ταχυτητα 15 κομβων. Ηταν "most luxuriously fitted" που συμφωνει και με τις παρατηρησεις του Β. Ροκκου για το Ανδρος μετα τον πολεμο....

Sagitta1.jpg 
Το *SAGITTA* ψαρευει μια ναρκη κατα την διαρκεια του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου (σελ 38

Sagitta2.jpg 
Επι του πλοιου (σελ 40)

Sagitta3.jpg 
Το *SAGITTA* "σε μερες ειρηνης" (σελ 59)

Sagitta4.jpg 
Το *SAGITTA* (σελ 70)

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αγαπητε Νικο  θαυμασιο το υλικο  για το SAGITA  ΑΝΔΡΟΣ. Βλεπουμε τα σαλονια Α κ Β θεσης στο ανοιχτο καταστρωμα που μετα κλειστηκε και εγινε χωρος Γ θεσης.Επισης βλεπουμε τη σκαλα επιβιβασης που εμεινε στο ιδιο σημειο οταν εγινε η μετασκευη.
Επανω φαινεται η ωραια βεραντα και τι καπνιστηριο Αθεσης.  Στη  γεφυρα δε φαινονται αλλαγες. Στη πλωρη προστεθηκε ενα μικρο καταστρωμα με καμπινες για το πληρωμα καταστρωματος αμπαρι και καταρτι με βιντσι

----------


## Ellinis

O καλός φίλος του φόρουμ, Γιάννης Μαντζούρης, ανέσυρε από το ιστορικό σεντούκι του μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στον Πειραιά.

Αστραφτερό έτσι όπως δεν το έχουμε δει σε άλλη φωτογραφία και χωρίς ίχνος από σκουριές στα όκια  :Very Happy: 

Αφιερωμένη στους _καπετάν Αντρέα_ και _Βαγγέλη Ρόκκο_!

andros.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ευχαριστω Αρη. Εγινα παλι μαθητης. Την ιδια ακριβως φωτογραφια  του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ με φοντο στη πρυμνη το παληο ρολοι και την  Αγια Τριας ειχε ο πατερας μου στις διαφημισεις για τα δρομολογια και ειχα να τη δω απο τοτε. Απο τις σπανιες φορες που ηταν καθαρη η πλωρη.
Η ωραιοτατη αυτη φωτο μας θυμιζει μερικα  χαρακτηριστικα απο την εικονα του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ. Πισω απο τη βαρδιολα της γεφυρας  υπαρχουν δυο παραθυρα.Ειναι οι καμπινες του πλοιαρχου και του Μαρκονι.
Κατω ακριβως απο την πρωτη βαρκα ειναι οι τρεις απο τις εξη καμπινες ΛΟΥΞ που ειχε το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ.
Επισης και την ομορφη βεραντα μπροστα κατω απο τη γεφυρα που και σημερα λιγα πλοια διαθετουν . ειχε δε το βραδυ πρωτοποριακο φωτισμο για την εποχη εκεινη.

----------


## Ellinis

Βαγγέλη χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε η φωτογραφία. Μέσα από τις περιγραφές σου νιώθω οτι μας ξεναγείς στο ΑΝΔΡΟΣ βήμα-βήμα !




> ταξιδευε αθορυβα και χωρις κραδασμους η ταχυτητα του μετα τη μετατροπη σε πετρελαιο ηταν 13,5 αμα ηταν καθαρο επιανε τα 14.


Να φανταστώ οτι πριν την μετατροπή έκαιγε κάρβουνο; και πότε περίπου έγινε η μετατροπή;

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ακριβως Αρη καρβουνο . Εβγαζε πολυ μαυρο καπνο γινοταν ολα χαλια.Το 1951 εγινε η μετατροπη οταν το εβαψε ασπρο, και αυτο εγινε τοτε σε πολλα ατμοπλποια. Βαλανε και καποια  φιλτρα και σταματησε η πολη καπνουρα.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> O καλός φίλος του φόρουμ, Γιάννης Μαντζούρης, ανέσυρε από το ιστορικό σεντούκι του μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στον Πειραιά.
> 
> Αστραφτερό έτσι όπως δεν το έχουμε δει σε άλλη φωτογραφία και χωρίς ίχνος από σκουριές στα όκια 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους _καπετάν Αντρέα_ και _Βαγγέλη Ρόκκο_!
> 
> andros.jpg


 
Ευχαριστούμε για την εξαίσια φωτο!  Παρατηρούμε πίσω αριστερά το παλιό ρολόϊ του Πειραιά, το οποίο νομίζω ότι βρισκόταν στην Ακτή Τζελέπη, στο τετράγωνο που τώρα είναι κτίρια με ταξιδιωτικά γραφεία και εστιατόρια....Αυτό το ρολόϊ ο επί χούντας Δήμαρχος Σκυλίτσης είχε την ατυχέστατη, κατά τη γνώμη μου, έμπνευση να κατεδαφίσει...Πολύ κρίμα...    :Mad:

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ιστορικο αυτο κτιριο με το παληο ρολοι καπεταν Ανδρεα βρισκοταν ακριβως εκει που ειναι σημερα το παρκο στην αρχη της ακτης  Τζελεπη διπλα  απο το δρομο που ανεβαινει για το Δημοτικο θεατρο.
Στο κτιριο αυτο στο ισογειο υπηρχε το ιστορικο καφενειο και απο πληροφοριες γνωριζω οτι με την κατεδαφιση χαθηκαν και σημαντικα αρχεια του Δημου Περαια που βρισκοταν στον επανω οροφο. Πραγματικα κριμα και τωρα τι βλεπουμε, λιγο πιο περα ενα κτιριο φαντασμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ανδρος* και αλλα πλοια της εποχης στην Τηνο τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1953

19530812 Tenos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ιστορικο αυτο κτιριο με το παληο ρολοι καπεταν Ανδρεα βρισκοταν ακριβως εκει που ειναι σημερα το παρκο στην αρχη της ακτης  Τζελεπη διπλα  απο το δρομο που ανεβαινει για το Δημοτικο θεατρο.
> Στο κτιριο αυτο στο ισογειο υπηρχε το ιστορικο καφενειο και απο πληροφοριες γνωριζω οτι με την κατεδαφιση χαθηκαν και σημαντικα αρχεια του Δημου Περαια που βρισκοταν στον επανω οροφο. Πραγματικα κριμα και τωρα τι βλεπουμε, λιγο πιο περα ενα κτιριο φαντασμα.


Το Ρολοι στον Πειραια στα 1909
Πηγη: Gettyimages

Piraeus Roloi 1909.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Μπραβο Νικο  πραγματικο ιστορικο ντοκουμεντο η φωτογραφια αυτη.  Μαλλον εχει τυπωθει αναποδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητε Αρη απο λαθος εγραψα οτι στη πρυμη του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ φαινεται η εκκλησια του Αγ. Σπυριδωνος ενω ειναι η Αγια Τριας .


Παμπαλαια καρτ ποσταλ του Πειραιως με την Αγια Τριαδα. Απο την συλλογη του φιλου Γιαννη Κεβρ.

Ag Trias.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ευχαριστω για τις ιστορικες φωτο  που μας γυρνανε πολλα χρονια πισω.

----------


## Ellinis

Πάμε να κάνουμε μια αναδρομή στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. 
Οι ανάγκες για συγκοινωνία μεταξύ των νησιών και της ηπειρωτικής χώρας φαίρνουν στα νερά μας ορισμένες παλιές θαλαμηγούς που μετασκευάστηκαν σε επιβατηγά.

Ο Μικές Φιλίνης θα φέρει τότε το ΛΟΥΤΣΙΝΤΑ αλλά και τη θαλαμηγό SAGITTA την οποία όμως θα μεταπουλήσει από κοινού στους Ιωάννη Τόγια και Ευάγγελο Τσέπα. 

Το πλοίο θα μετανομαστεί ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ και έτσι ποζάρει, σημαιοστολισμένο, για μια φωτογραφία που δημοσίευσε γύρω στο 1950 το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς" με λεζάντα "_Ένα από τα σύγχρονα ακτοπλοϊκά μας σκάφη_"...

sophia t.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αρη  με ανεβασες  παλι,  Ειναι σημαντικο οτι παρ ολο που περασαν 60 χρονια μεσω των αναμνησεων των φωτω και παλαιων δημοσιευσεων ζωντανευει ατη μνημη μαςτο καραβακι αυτο που  για 20 χρονια οργωσε τις Ελληνικες θαλασσες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Εντελως συμπτωματικα περισι γνωρισα την κορη του Ευαγγελου Τσεπα  Βαρβαρα και της εδωσα την φωτο του ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ καθως περναει τον Ισθμο με το σινιαλο του ΤΣΕΠΑ την ορθια κοκκινη αγκυρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Xαίρομαι που σου άρεσε Βαγγέλη.
Η Βαρβάρα που έδωσε το όνομα στο βαπόρι νομίζω πως ήταν η σύζηγος του Τσέπα.
Και αριστερά δεξιά από την άγκυρα είχε στο σινιάλο, ένα Α και ένα Τ, τα αρχικά του "Ατμοπλοϊα Τσέπα"

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ενας εξαδελφος  μου τη γνωρισε γιατι ειναι νοικαρης της και μου ειπε οτι ειναι κορη του, σε ηλικια πρεπει να ειναι  67-70 τωρα μαλλιστα οταν ειδε τη φωτο και  διαβασε το ονομα της στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ τευχος  Σεπτεμβριος 2003  'ΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ' συγκινηθηκε και  εκλαψε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα αρθρο της 4ης Ιουνιου 1949 για την Τηνο παρουσιαζεται στην εφημεριδα Σκριπ. Στο αρθρο αναφερεται το Βαρβαρα Τσεπα κια αλλα επιβατηγα, συμπεριλαμβανομενου και ενος αγνωστου σε εμενα... του πλοιου *Ψαρα*...  Μηπως το ξερει κανεις; 

19490604 Tenos ships.jpg19490604 Tenos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ξεφυλλίζοντας κάποια παλιά τεύχη του "Εφοπλιστή" έπεσε το μάτι μου σε μια φωτογραφία που προερχεται από το National Geographic. 
> 
> .....
> Όμως στην πραγματικότητα το καράβι είναι το ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ, με τα σινιάλα του Τσέπα.
> 
> Tsepa.jpg


Και εδω η καθαροτερη και μεγαλυτερη φωτογραφια του *Βαρβαρα Τσεπα* που δημοσιευθηκε σε τευχος του National Geographic το 1949

Corinth2 1949.jpg

Corinth3.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Η φωτογραφια αυτη  ειχε δημοσιευθει τοτε στο Νασιοναλ Γεογραφικ, και τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2003 αναδημοσιευθηκε στο περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ με το ερωτημα ποιο ειναι το πλοιο αυτο ισως τουρκικο, και στο επομενο τευχος Οκτωβριου 2003 εχω απαντησει εγω οτι  ειναι το ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ  ΤΣΕΠΑ με σχετικες φωτο απο το τοπικο πρακτορειο του πλοιου, και δημοσιευθηκε στη σελιδα ΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το *Ανδρος* στην Κασο...
www.delcampe.net

Kasos.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πολυ σωστος φιλε Nicholas Peppas ειναι το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Ν. Διαπουλη σε ενα απο τα πολλα δρομολογια που εκανε στην Κασο.

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο..........Επί πλοιοκτησίας ΤΟΓΙΑ τι  δρομολόγια έκανε?Όταν το αγόρασε  ο Ευάγγελος Τσέπας άλλαξε τα δρομολόγια?

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ δρομολογήθηκε τον Απρίλιο του 1947 από Πειραιά προς ¶νδρο-Κόρθι-Υστέρνια-Τήνο-Σύρο, προς Μονεμβασιά-Νεάπολη-Κύθηρα αλλά και πιο μακριά προς Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, Χανιά-Ρέθυμνο-Ηράκλειο και προς Ικαρία-Σάμο. Δηλαδή όπως όλα τα πλοία της εποχής πήγαινε σχεδόν παντού.
Το 1949-50 που πέρασε στην πλήρη ιδιοκτησία της "Ατμοπλοϊας Τσέπα" ως ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ το βρίσκουμε να πηγαίνει και στο Ιόνιο, χωρίς να το αποκλείω να πήγαινε και εκεί επί Τόγια.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Εκανε και ως ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ λιγα δρομολογια λιγο πριν πωληθει στον Ευαγγελο Τσεπα στα Ιονια με αναχωρηση απο Πειραια Παρασκευη  με διανυκτερευση Σαββατο στο Αργοστολι και επιστροφη Κυριακη για Ζακυνθο Πατρας Περιραια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτια στο *Σοφια Τογια* οπως δημοσιευτηκε στις 5 Δεκεμβριου 1948

19481205 Sofia Toyia.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Παρακαλω τον αγαπητο φιλο  που ειχε ανεβασει το βιντεο απο την αναχωρηση του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στην ταινια το ΝΗΣΙ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΕΜΩΝ αν του ειναι δυνατον να  το εχουμε και παλι.
.

----------


## πανούλης

Το είχα ανεβάσει πριν καταρρεύσει το site τον Αύγουστο και τώρα που ξαναγράφηκα σαν τζόβενο αξίζει να κάνω αρχή ξανανεβάζοντάς το, αφού φαίνεται να έχει μείνει μετέωρη και η παράκληση του φίλου βαγγέλη ρόκκου.

Ιδού λοιπόν οι σχετικές σκηνές από την ταινία του Στέλιου Τατασόπουλου "Το νησί των ανέμων" ή όπως είναι ο αυθεντικός τίτλος της ταινίας "Γυναίκες δίχως άντρες" (1954) με τους Γιώργο Φούντα, Τίτο Βανδή κ.α.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Φιλε Πανουλης ευχαριστω  πολυ για την ανταποκριση, ριξε μια ματια  γιατι με το κλικ χανεται η εικονα και δεν βγαινει τιποτα, και παλι ευχαριστω γιατι αυτο το βιντεο με κανει παλι 12 ετων. :Single Eye:

----------


## πανούλης

Έκανα μερικές δοκιμές, αλλά δεν παρατήρησα κάτι μεμπτό, πέραν του ότι δεν δουλεύει η πλήρης οθόνη. 'Ισως λείπει κάποιος driver (codec) που χρειάζεται το dailymotion, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως, εναλλακτικά μπορεί να δοκιμάσει κανείς να δεί το video απ' ευθείας στο dailymotion με χρήση του εξής link : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k1r76swQQvxeqq2VCmU

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ενταξει το ειδα εκει. Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The ship *Andros* of Diapoulis served many lines but especially the line to Patras, Zante and Kefallinia. Here are several interesting schedules, all from Patras newspapers (_Peloponissos_ and _Neologos_)

*February 3, 1951
*19510203 Andros Peloponnisos.jpg*


April 16, 1951*
19510416 Andros Peloponnisos.jpg*

July 17, 1952
*19520717 Andros.jpg*


July 2, 1960
*19600702 Andros Ellas.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ωραιες αναμνησεις απο τα πεδικα χρονια αγαπητε Peppas. Εκεινο το  δρομολογιο του ΕΛΛΑΣ για Αργοστολιον Κερκυραν  εγινε δυο η τρεις  φορες,διοτι ο Διαπουλης σκεφτηκε οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα να το βαλει στη  Σαμη.
Και οταν το εκανε οι Αργοστολιοτες επανεστατησαν και κυκλοφορησε καποια  τοπικη εφημεριδα που δεν θιυμαμαι ποια ηταν, θυμαμαι ομως το κυριο αρθρο  ακριβως εγραφε ''ΥΠΟ ΜΑΡΑΣΜΟΝ ΟΙ ΛΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΛΥΞΟΥΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙΟΥ Ο  ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΠΟΥΛΗΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

Επισης θυμαμαι καποιο απο τα τηλεγραφηματα τοτε που εστελνε ο Διαπουλξης  μετα την αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο τον Πειραια.[ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΑΝΕΧΩΡΗΣΕΝ  ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ. ΚΟΛΛΑ 346 ΤΟΝΝΟΙ 17 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ 25Ο.
ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΑΤΕ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΝ. ΔΙΑΠΟΥΛΗΣ].

----------


## Ellinis

> Επισης θυμαμαι καποιο απο τα τηλεγραφηματα τοτε που εστελνε ο Διαπουλξης μετα την αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο τον Πειραια.[ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΑΝΕΧΩΡΗΣΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ. ΚΟΛΛΑ 346 ΤΟΝΝΟΙ 17 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ 25Ο.
> ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΑΤΕ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΝ. ΔΙΑΠΟΥΛΗΣ].


Τι εννοούσε Βαγγέλη με το "ΚΟΛΛΑ 346";

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ενοουσε Αρη τον  συνολικο αριθμο των εμπορευματων κατα μοναδαπ.χ.
15 κιβ. γαλα
50 σακκοι πατατες
150 δεματα διαφορα ειδη
Συνολον 215 κολλα. Ο ορος κολλα χρησιμοποιειται ακομα και σημερα στα συγκεντρωτικα δηλωτικα εμπορευματων στα πρακτορεια μεταφορων.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη και σου επισυνάπτω και ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο "δωράκι", το ¶ΝΔΡΟΣ με τα γνωστά τρεξίματα στην πλώρη, στην Κάρπαθο.
Είναι από παλιό τεύχος της Ναυτικής Ελλάδος.

Andros at Karpathos.JPG

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ευχαριστω πολυ Αρη, ζωντανο το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στη φωτο, ευχομαι καλα Χριστουγεννα και αισιο το νεο ετος.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

φωτογραφία0063.jpgΤο πρακτορειο το Α/Π ΑΝΔΡΟΣ  το 1955 στη Ζακυνθο διακρινονται ο παππους μου Φιλιππος Λογιωτατοπουλος ο πατερας μου Διονυσιος Ροκκος εγω σε ηλικια 5 ετων το κτιριο αυτο εμεινε  ορθιο απο τους σεισμους του 1953 και δυστυχως μετα απο 5 χρονια το κατεδαφισαν.                                            
Ζακυνθος 1958το εσωτερικο του παρακτορειου του Α/Π ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στη Ζακυνθο.
φωτογραφία0068.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To όμορφο μοντέλο επέζησε; κάποιο πλοίο της Adriatica είναι;

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ειναι το μοντελο του conte di Savoia εχει αφαιρεθει η μια τσιμνιερα, δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολυ σωστος φιλε Nicholas Peppas ειναι το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Ν. Διαπουλη σε ενα απο τα πολλα δρομολογια που εκανε στην Κασο.


Παλαιοτερα ανεβασαμε αυτη την φωτογραφια του Ανδρος στην Κασο με ερωτηματικα.
Ανδρος.jpg

Μετα απο την επιβεβαιωση του _βαγγελις ροκκος_ ιδου τωρα και μια αλλη πιο μεγαλη φωτογραφια απο το www.delcampe.net

Andros.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το δρομολογιο αρχικα ηταν. Αστυπαλαια Πατμος Λερος Καλυμνος Κω Νισυρος Τηλος Συμη Ροδος Χαλκη Καρπαθος Κασος Σητεια Αγ. Νικολαος.
Αργοτερα η αγονη χωριστηκε και το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ πηγαινε Αγιο Νικολαο Σητεια  Κασο Καρπαθο Χαλκη Ροδο Μαρμαρα Τουρκιας. Στο Μαρμαρα πηγαινε για πετρελαιο λογω οικονομικοτερης τιμης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το δρομολογιο αρχικα ηταν. Αστυπαλαια Πατμος Λερος Καλυμνος Κω Νισυρος Τηλος Συμη Ροδος Χαλκη Καρπαθος Κασος Σητεια Αγ. Νικολαος.
> Αργοτερα η αγονη χωριστηκε και το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ πηγαινε Αγιο Νικολαο Σητεια  Κασο Καρπαθο Χαλκη Ροδο Μαρμαρα Τουρκιας. Στο Μαρμαρα πηγαινε για πετρελαιο λογω οικονομικοτερης τιμης.


Και του λογου το αληθες...
2 Ιουλιου 1960  Νεολογος Πατρων.

19600702 Andros Ellas.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αν κρινει κανεις τα μεγεθη του τοτε με το τωρα καθως και τα συγχρονα μεσα πλοηγησης, το καραβακι αυτο οπως κι αλλα της εποχης του ηταν κατι παραπανω απο ηρωικα, οι δε  καπεταναιοι και οι υπολοιποι ηταν πραγματικα ατρομητοι ναυτικοι. Εγω δεν θυμαμαι το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ να εχασε ποτε  δρομολογιο λογω καιρου.
Ειχε ενα μονο ατυχημα στη μεγαλη ομιχλη το 1955 που εκατσε στις Φλεβες, μαζι με αλλα οπως το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ που εθεωρειτο την εποχη εκεινη απο τα πιο συγχρονα γιατι διεθετε ρανταρ.
Θυμαμαι τον πλοιαρχο Αλεκο Παππα να παλευει με ενα τιμονι με αλυσιδα και μια  πυξιδα μονο και παρ ολα 
αυτα εφερνε το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ καθε Κυριακη επι 18 περιπου χρονια στις 6 το πρωι στο λιμανι μας.
Θα αναφερω ενα συμβαν που εγινε τοτε μηνα Μαιο που εδω πεφτουν ομιχλες. Κυριακη πρωι το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ εξω απι το λιμανι της Ζακυνθου σφυριζει συνεχως. Για να μπει στο λιμανι και λογω που υπαρχει διπλα απο την εισοδο ο υφαλος Δημητρης, και τοτε δεν υπηρχε τσαμαδουρα, πηγε ο πλοηγος με ενα τρεχαντηρι το οιποιο πηγαινε μπροστα χτυπωντας μια  καμπανα και ακολουθουσε το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ με το ηχο της.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

φωτογραφία0102.jpg
      Ο Νικος Διαπουλης πλοιοκτητης του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ   περνα το δακτυλιδι σαν κουμπαρος στο  γαμο της βαφτισιμιας του Ειρηνης , που εχει το ονομα της μητερας του.

----------


## Ellinis

Τρεις όμορφες πόζες του ΆΝΔΡΟΣ στην Κάσο από το μπλογκ του Φραγκίσκου Σοϊλη. 

Στις δυο πρώτες το πλοίο στέκεται αρόδο καμαρωτό σε μια θάλασσα "λάδι"...
andros at kassos.jpg andros off Kassos.jpg

...αλλά στην τρίτη τα μποφόρ κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη στο βαρκάρη που πρέπει να μεταφέρει τους επιβάτες στο πλοίο.
andros off kasos.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο Αρη που ξαναζωντανευουν στη μνημη το ιστορικο αυτο καραβι. Ειδικα  στην τριτη φωτο φαινονται οι δυσκολιες και οι ταλαιπωριες που  περνουσαν τοτε   ολοι ταξιδιωτες βαρκαρηδες πληρωμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η εφημεριδα της Καρυστου _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΙΝΗ_ ηταν μια εφημεριδα που εβγαινε  καθε  15 ημερες στην Καρυστο και που ηταν μαλλον φιλικη της οικογενειας  Τογια διαβαζουμε (9 Αυγουστου 1947) για την αφιξη του νεοαγορασθεντος *Σοφια Τογια* το οποιον αφιχθη στον Πειραια απο την Αγγλια.

19470809 Σοφια Τογια Καρυστινη.jpg

Δυστυχως, τα πρωτα νεα του πλοιου που εχω δεν ηταν καλα (6 Σεπτεμβριου 1947)

19470906 Sofia Togia.jpg

Εδω μαγαλα δρομολογια στις 6 Νοεμβριου 1947 (απο την _Καθημερινη_).

19471106 Sofia Togia Ka0hm.jpg

Και εδω μια μικρη εφημεριδα, ο _Αστηρ_ της Τηνου, μας πληροφορει και για την *Σοφια Τογια* και για το *Καρυστος* (16 Ιουνιου 1948).

19480615 Sofia Togia Karystos Asthr ths Thnou.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Υπηρχε αραγε γενικα τοτε ελλειψη πετρελαιου στην ακτοπλοια η ηταν ισως μεμονωμενο περιστατικο.
Εντυπωση επισης προκαλει το δρομολογιο Χιος Μυτηληνη οπου λιγο αργοτερα θα ηταν αδυνατο να το εκτελει λογω ανταγωνισμου απο μεγαλυτερα πλοια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Sagitta_, θαλαμηγος του δουκος του Valencay απο ακουαρελλα του 1909 του James Scott Maxwell  (1845-1922) που πουληθηκε στο Druot των Παρισιων. Πολυ αργοτερα το *Ανδρος*.

Sagitta James Scott MAxwell (1845-1922).jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Νομιζω  οτι αυτο ειναι καποιο αλλο, που εχει το ιδιο ονομα.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά Βαγγέλη, αυτό είναι παλαιότερη θαλαμηγός με το ίδιο όνομα. Το ΆΝΔΡΟΣ είχε από κατασκευής πλώρη "μπαλτά" και δεν είχε τρία ιστία.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Και ειχε  ναυπηγηθει Αρη το 1904.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νομιζω  οτι αυτο ειναι καποιο αλλο, που εχει το ιδιο ονομα.


Λαθος δικο μου... Δεν διαβασα καλα καν την λεζαντα...  Ειναι το Νορα.

wrong Sagitta.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εικόνα της υπό γαλλική σημαία θαλαμηγού SAGITTA, από το περιοδικό "The Rudder". 

sagitta.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στη σελίδα http://ermisnews.gr/article.html&articleid=16872 δημοσιεύτηκε μια πολύ χορταστική αφήγηση του Δ. Μελίτα για την ακτοπλοΐα της Ζακύνθου. Με την άδεια του παραθέτω και ένα απόσπασμα για το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ:



> ‘’Το πλοίο δέχεται επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα’’. Έτσι ακριβώς διαλαλούσε ο Θεμελής, δημόσιος κήρυκας της εποχής, με την στεντόρεια και κιάρα φωνή του, (έτοιμος να δώσει την κατάλληλη απάντηση στον όποιο εξυπνάκια Ζακυνθινό, θα του φώναζε ‘‘το πήρονα’’) διαφημίζοντας το βδομαδιάτικο δρομολόγιο του α/π ‘‘Άνδρος’’ του Διαπούλη. Οπού στη Ζάκυνθο το πρακτορεύει ο μακαρίτης Φίλιππος ο Λογιωτατόπουλος, φίλος καρδιακός ένεκα παλαιής κολεγάτσιας με τον παπα-Πισκοπόπουλο, μακαρίτης κι η αγιοσύνη του. Και τούτο για να υπενθυμίζει, στους μέλλοντες είτε να ταξιδέψουν, είτε να μπαρκάρουν κάποια τοπικά προϊόντα, ότι μισή ώρα τουλάχιστο πριν από τις 5 θα πρέπει το δίχως άλλο να πεστάρουν έδεκει στην προκυμαία (Μόλο Αγίου Νικολάου) γιατί η αναχώρηση του σκάφους εξαρτιότανε, πρώτα από την ώρα που θα κατάπλεε από Κεφαλονιά και δεύτερο από τον όγκο των εμπορευμάτων που επρόκειτο να φορτώσει. Οπότε, αν οι προϋποθέσεις λαχαίνανε λάσκες, ο απόπλους σίγουρα επισπεύδεται.





> [.....]
> 
> Το ‘‘Άνδρος’’ ωστόσο για λόγους διαφήμισης κάνει μία τσάκιση (μανούβρα παναπεί του Λογιωτατόπουλου) παραχωρώντας σε δικούς τε και φίλους, εισιτήριο Γ θέσεως με δικαίωμα ‘‘παραμονής’’ στη Β , χωρίς φυσικά κλίνη. Έτσι δεν προφτάνει να λασκάρει η τραπεζαρία από τους όσους δειπνάνε, για να καταληφθούν αστραπιαία καθίσματα και καναπέδες, από τους κάθε λογίς ‘‘παραμένοντες’’, προετοιμαζόμενοι από τα τώρα για νανάκια τους. Κι όπως από… ευγένεια συνηθίζουν οι άνθρωποι να αποβάλουν τα υποδήματά τους, η ποδαρίλα που αναδίδει ο χώρος όλη τη νύχτα σκάει γάιδαρο !

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αρη πραγματικο ιστορικο διαμαντι η αφηγηση που μας φερνει στη ακριβη πραγματικοτητα της εποχης εκεινης.  ΟΦιλιππος Λογιωτατοπουλος ηταν παππους  μου , και οταν παρεδωσε το πτακτορειο στο πατερα μου πηγε οικονομικος στα πλοια του Τυπαλδου και τελευταια μετα τη πτωση στου  Χανδρη. Και περασε απο τα καλυτερα πλοια  οπως ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΣ  ΚΑΡΙΜΠΙΑ. Εκανε τριμπλες για να νατιμετωπισει τον ανταγωνισμο του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ απαιχτου πλοιου την εποχη εκεινη  αφου ναυπηγηθηκε το 1952, και εκτος της τριτης εδινε και εισητηρια β θεσης με δικαιωμα παραμονης στην πολυτελεστατη πρωτη θεση του Α/Π ΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στην πολυ ομορφη περιγραφη για τα ταξιδια της εποχης εκεινης  εχω να παρατηρησω 
1] Το Α/Π ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ, πουληθηκε στον Ευαγγελο Τσεπα και πηρε  το ονομα ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ, μετα
    το αγορασε ο Νικος Διαπουλης και πηρε το ονομα ΑΝΔΡΟΣ.
2] Το α/π ΠΑΤΡΙΣ του Χαδουλη οταν το αγορασε ο Ευαγγελος Τογιας του εδωσε το ονομα ΜΑΡΙ και μετα το 
    ατυχημα   που ειχε ο γιος του πηρε το ονομα του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ,εως το 1957 που το αγορασε  ο 
    Λαζαρος Λαγας και το ονομασε ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.
3] Το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ ηλθε πολυ αργοτερα στη γραμμη, οταν σταματησε το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ για τη μετασκευη γυρω στο
    1960.
4
] Καπεταν Γιωργης ηταν ο Γεωργιος Φραγκουδακης μετεπειτα ιδρυτης της FRANG LINES. Πραγματι ειχε κανει
  ονομα για την γρηγορη μανουβρα του. Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ ειχε δυο ελλικες σε σχεση με το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ που 
  ειχε μια. Ηταν φανατικος υποστηρικτης της ακριβους ωρας αναχωρησης, και λεγεται οτι αφησε στο 
  Αργοστολι εξω την κ. Ελλη Τογια συζυγο του πλοιοκτητη επειδη  βγηκε για επισκεψη στη πολη και δεν 

  επεστρεψε  τη κανονικη ωρα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ποτε δεν ηλθε στη Ζακυνθο σαν δρομολογιακο πλοιο, εκτος μιας μονο φορας που εμεινε αροδο δυο μερες , αφου ειχε ρυμουλκησει ενα φορτηγο πλοιο που ειχε εκπεμψει σημα  S O S. Αντικαταστατης του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ υπηρξε το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ πρωην ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Ι. Τογια.
Επισης οταν οι Ζακυνθινοι ηθελαν να πειραξουν καποιον  γραφικο τυπο  του φωναζαν ΤΟ ΠΗΡΟΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ αυτος γυριζε νευριαζε και γινοταν η μαντσια που λεγανε εδω παληα δηλαδη [η πλακα].

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία τα όσα μας μεταφέρεις φίλε Βαγγέλη. Να τα συνοδεύσω και μια φωτογραφία του ΆΝΔΡΟΣ που μου φαίνεται να είναι από το Αργοστόλι.

andros35.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ μέσα σε μια κυμματισμένη θάλασσα που το κάνει να μοιάζει με πραγματικό θαλασσομάχο!

andros 815.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πραγματι Αρη η φωτο ει ναι απο το Αργοστολι. Η δευτερη ειναι απο καποιο  λιμανι την ωρα της αναχωρησης, και απο τον ατμο που βγαινει φαινεται οτι  σφυριζει. Πραγματικα πολυτιμες ιστορικες φωτο.

Και ηταν θαλασσομαχος   σχετικα με τα μακρυνα δρομολογια που εκανε δεν  καθυστερησε ποτε λογω καιρου.Ας κοιταξουμε που ειναι τα φυνιστρινια απο  τις καμπινες της β θεσης. Στην ισαλλο γραμμη. Και ομως δεν συνεβη το  παραμικρο στα χρονια που ηταν δρομολογημενο στην ακτοπλοια.

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο στα Φηρά της Σαντορίνης, δύσκολο να πω αν είναι ως ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ ή ως ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ μιας και το σινιάλο στο φουγάρο δεν φαίνεται.

andros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο όμορφες πόζες του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στο λιμανάκι της Σύμης, που μοιράστηκε ο F.Vargas στο fb.

andros at Symi by F Vargas - fb.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ

SOFIA_TOYIA_.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...k-coastal.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ
> 
> SOFIA_TOYIA_.jpg
> 
> http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...k-coastal.html


Προσεξε φιλε Αντωνη γιατι μερικες απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες του Shipping Miracle μπορει να τις εχουν με copyright.  N

----------


## τοξοτης

Φιλε Νικο σε ευχαριστω για την υποδειξη.Οπως ξερεις παντοτε , εκτος σπανιωτατης περιπτωσης λογω αμελειας , αναγραφω την πηγη απ την οποια βρηκα ειτε το οποιο δημοσιευμα ειτε την οποια φωτογραφια σε ενδειξη σεβασμου προς τους δημιουργους.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΠΑ_ σε ανακοινωση απο την _Νεα Μυκονο_ του Μαιου 1949.

19490500 Βαρβαρα Τσεππα Νεα Μυκονος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΆΝΔΡΟΣ στο Αργοστόλι, που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του fb "Κομπόγιο ιστορίας Κεφαλονιάς & Ιθάκης" 

21462650_10214448819114694_5438569679136588133_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Διαπούλη στη Σύμη, σε φωτογραφία της Fab.Vargas που ανέβασε στο ΦΒ

andros by F Vargas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ωραίο αφιέρωμα δημοσιεύτηκε _εδώ_ και αλλού για το ΆΝΔΡΟΣ και την ιστορία που έγραψε στην γραμμή της Καρπάθου πριν τόσες δεκαετίες.
Και άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες του στα Πηγάδια:

13260132_496670240524384_3913573192666878714_n.jpg 12705455_460078577516884_123713809339351687_n.jpg
πηγή

----------

